# تصميم داخلي



## شاهر رزق (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة...............

هذة اول مشاركة لي معكم و هذة بعض من اعمالي التي تم تنفيذها ارجو الاستفادة من ارائك يا كرام

و لكني لا اعرف كيغ ارفع اكثر من 3 صور حتى اتمكن من رفع المزيد من الاعمال ارجو الافادة....

بارك الله فيك و شرح صدروكم لهدايتة


----------



## hiba (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

صور رائعة جداً...يعطيك العافية

على حد علمي لا يمكنك رفع أكثر من 3 صور إلا باضافة رد و ترفع 3 صور غيرها... إلى أن يمر عدد معين من المشاركات، أو باستخدام موقع لرفع الملفات ونسخ الرابط إلى هنا.

بالتوفيق


----------



## شاهر رزق (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخت hiba و احسن الله اليك




وهذة بعض اعمالي ايضا ايضا تم تنفيذها

ارجو الافادةو جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Alinajeeb (16 مارس 2009)

ريندر ولا أروع مع اختيار مواد راقية جدا في التشطيب 

بارك الله فيك مشروع مره حلو


----------



## شاهر رزق (16 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي Alinajeeb و بارك الله فيك و في زوقك انت.....


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (17 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله .. اظهار ممتاز : )

بالتوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2009)

تصميمات و مناظير مميزة
ما شاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2009)

طريقة سهلة لرفع وحفظ و عرض صور مشاريعك
The picture is actually not uploaded to the page it’s link here from another page. I have the picture on my Photobucket page and I only attaché the link for the picture to show it in the posts.

The picture is here.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v6...17/1-RayTrace/

And under the picture you see three text squares.
Url – Tag – Img

Take the text from the Img square and attach it to the post and voila you have the picture showing in the post.


----------



## المجروحة (18 مارس 2009)

ما شا الله أعمال رائعة جدا , وريندر بغاية الروعة 
وفقك الله أخي وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## designer 2 (18 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور عالصور الرائعة ( تصاميم مثالية ) ..
أعجبتني الصورة الثالثة بألوانها وخطوطها التصميمية والتأكيد عليها في الأرضية والجدران ..ولكن ماهي الوظيفة التى ستأدى في الفراغ ؟؟
في انتظار جديدك..


----------



## شاهر رزق (19 مارس 2009)

نشكوريين يا اخوه على هذة الردود الرائعة بارك الله فيكم جميعا........

الفراغات التي عرضتها هي لمكتب مقاول و شقة و بعض المكتبات التي تم تنفيذها و ام شاء الله عند اكتمال هذه المشاريع سوف اوافيكم بالصور الحقيقية لهذة الاماكن.........

و هذة بعض المشاريع الاخري التي اقوم بتنفيذها و بارك الله و فيكم على ارائكم ........


----------



## sami aljamal (21 مارس 2009)

عمل رائع جدا اخي شاهر واتمنا ان يستفيد الجميع شكرا


----------



## شاهر رزق (24 مارس 2009)

مشكوريين بارك الله فيكم.........................
هذا كاونتر من تنفيذي


ارجو ارائكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## D Al Khawaga (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله اعمال رائعة الله فيك. اتمنى ان اتعلم فن الديكور لو يوجد كتب محددة لتعليمها ارجو ان تدلني على اسمائها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مارس 2009)

اظهار متميز
بالتوفيق


----------



## شاهر رزق (26 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة..............

مجددا اشكر الجميع.............
اخي D Al Khawaga موضوع تعلم الديكور يحتاج في بادئ الامر الى 
1-كثير كثير المشاهدة و الاطلاع على اعمال الغير حتى تستطيع التميز بين الجيد والممتاز و الردئ من باب اولى
2-التجربة من خلال تصميم بعض الاشياء و
3- اهم من ذلك معرفة كيفية تنفيذها و بصور جيدة جدا ......لاني في اعتقادي ان التصميم الجيد يحمل 40% من نجاح المشروع و ال60% الباقي لنجاح فكرة التنفيذ و قوة التشطيب ...
4-بعد النظر و الاطلاع الكثير تنظر كيف يكون لك شخصيتك المميز لهذة التصميمات او كيفية تتطوير هذة المشاريع بما يواكب العصر و مواد التشطيب الحديثةو المتطور لاظهار ابداعك..

هذا رائئ فهل من اراء اخرى

و سوف وافيك ببعض الكتب للاطلاع و الاساسيات المميز لعلم التصميم الداخلي.....لعل الكل يستفيد ان شاء المولى تبارك و تعالى


----------



## شاهر رزق (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة..............

ارجو الافادة من الادارة عن كيفية رفع الملفاات الاكبر من 150 كيلو بايت و ذلك لوضع كتب التصميم الداخلي لافادة الجميع و بعض الكتب المعمارية المفيدة جدا ايضا.......

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أم نبيل (8 أبريل 2009)

عندي بيت صغير فية غرفتين وحمام ومطبخ ياريت تعطني لة تصميم داخلي تسلم يدك علي الصور 

صور رائعة جداً...يعطيك العافية


----------



## شاهر رزق (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة .............

انا تحت امرك و امر الجميع بس لو حضرتك يا ام نبيل تعطيني معلومات اكثر عن المكان(المساحة و ارتفاع السقف و الابعاد الحوائط )و انا هحاول اتخيل و ابعث لك الممكن عندي لك....لوجة الله


بارك الله فيك


----------



## شاهر رزق (8 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة..............

مجددا اشكر الجميع.............
اخي D Al Khawaga موضوع تعلم الديكور يحتاج في بادئ الامر الى 
1-كثير كثير المشاهدة و الاطلاع على اعمال الغير حتى تستطيع التميز بين الجيد والممتاز و الردئ من باب اولى
2-التجربة من خلال تصميم بعض الاشياء و
3- اهم من ذلك معرفة كيفية تنفيذها و بصور جيدة جدا ......لاني في اعتقادي ان التصميم الجيد يحمل 40% من نجاح المشروع و ال60% الباقي لنجاح فكرة التنفيذ و قوة التشطيب ...
4-بعد النظر و الاطلاع الكثير تنظر كيف يكون لك شخصيتك المميز لهذة التصميمات او كيفية تتطوير هذة المشاريع بما يواكب العصر و مواد التشطيب الحديثةو المتطور لاظهار ابداعك..

هذا رائئ فهل من اراء اخرى

و سوف وافيك ببعض الكتب للاطلاع و الاساسيات المميز لعلم التصميم الداخلي.....لعل الكل يستفيد ان شاء المولى تبارك و تعالى*​


----------



## شاهر رزق (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة...............

هذا مشروع جديد عن تطوير ميدان لحساب شخصي مع العلم ان هذا النصب قد استخدم فيه هندسة الحقول المغناطيسية فية.....

ارجو الافادة بالاراء.......................جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## شاهر رزق (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة ........................
فين ارائكم يا بشمهندسين​


----------



## من جدة (8 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله

شيء مرتب ومكلف

منتهى الذوق يا مهندس

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الوسام الماسى (8 مايو 2009)

ما شاء الله جميل 
لكن لدى بعض الملاحظات وضعية الكاميرا غير مناسبة 
انا لدى اعمال متلك كتير ورفعت كتير على الموقع وحرفع بعض اعمالى الجديد 
اتفرج عليها وشوف كيفة وضعية الكاميرا


----------



## شاهر رزق (9 مايو 2009)

لاسام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة........
أخي الوسام بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا ولكني لست من انتج شغل الماكس انا في مهندسين شغلين معي هم ألأي بيشتغلوا فية انا المصمم و المنفذ لكل الاعمال ولكني لست خبير في الاظهار بارك الله فيك 

فان كان لك تعليق على التصميم فأتحفني به بارك الله فيك و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زمزم2003 (10 مايو 2009)

هذه هي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وبهرت من تصميماتك وفقك الله


----------



## شاهر رزق (10 مايو 2009)

من اجمل ما سمعت من الاخ زمزم أحسن الله اليك دائما


----------



## ريان مهند (10 مايو 2009)

اعمــــــــــــــال راقـــــــــــــــــيه


----------



## احمد ابوغزالة (11 مايو 2009)

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو على الصور 
رائعة جدا


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (12 مايو 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله .......أعمال رائعه فعلا
وإخراج جيد جدا ......... الله يوفقكم الى كل الخير


----------



## شاهر رزق (16 مايو 2009)

مشكوين على المرور بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## [email protected] (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشلون الربع


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## شاهر رزق (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعلنا-المهندسين العرب- للعالميين أأمة

هذا محل كريستال شوارفسكي عالمي المحل رائع جدا


----------



## رهف (12 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحه مشاءالله عليك شغل كثير حلو


----------



## loly_ly (16 أغسطس 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## almoghamis (17 أغسطس 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووو علي الصور جميلة


----------



## momoegph (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور.........


----------



## شاهر رزق (27 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم.....
بعض المزيد من الاعمال
*​


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*


----------



## mn ana (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ابداع بما تعنيه الكلمه ان شاء الله استفيد منك في تصميمي للفله الحين انا في مرحلة التخطيط لفلتي بمساحه 630 متر يا ليت تراسلني على الخاص للتفاهم مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## alaween (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتااااااااااز ماشاءالله


----------



## محمود سامى سيد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

تصميمات جميلة ورائعة وأقترح عليك أنك تضع كاميراتان لكل تصميم .... مع دوام التوفيق


----------



## شاهر رزق (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على الردود الرائعة و انا تحت امر الجميع ان شاء الله ولكني لا عرف كيف اراسل على الخاص يابشمهندس mn ana فارجو ان تراسلني و انا سوف احول 

هذة بعض الاعمال الجديدة ايضا ارجو الاراء للاستفادة......*​


----------



## بنت معمار (11 سبتمبر 2010)

:75::75::75:


----------



## ارك لافر (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الماكس اكثر من رائع يابشمهندس و لكن التصميمات تفتقر للاحساس الفني و اختيار الالوان ليس بالشكل المطلوب 

و لكن اهنأك علي الماكس طبعا
ارجو مراسلتي لاني اريد اظهار مشهد داخلي لشقتي


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المحترم vryman لو كنت كلفت خطرك و تبص في الردود يتاعتي كنت عرفت انى قلت ان مش انا الي عامل شغل الماكس و اني المصمم و المنفذ فقط لكل الاعمال دي و اتحداك على الملاء لو حد تاني مصمم او منفذ الاعمال دي و متقلش حاجة متعرفهاش

و اتق الله و لاتقول ما لا تعلم

و اظن ان دة مش اسلوب كلام مهندسين محترفين زي ما انت بتقول......​


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بص على الرد دة وانت هتعرف انا قلت قبل كدة ولا لا 
و اتق الله ولا تفل ما لا تعلم يا بشمهندس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124506-3.html


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

و ان شاء الله هحط للاعضاء بعض الصور من المشاريع اثناء التنفيذ بعض منها علشان يعرفو من الي بيتكلم زور

و اتق الله ولا تقل ما لا تعلم


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

دي الاولى علشان يعرف المنتدى كلة الذي يقول الزور بما لايعلم 

مع الملاحظة ان الشقة هي هي الي فى الماكس علشان مخدش يقول اني اخذت التصميم ونفذتة كمان
 ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله​


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الثانية​


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

تابع الثانية
​


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الثالثة
​


----------



## شاهر رزق (13 سبتمبر 2010)

تابع الثالثة
​


----------



## ارك لافر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو المشاركة في هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221156.html


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،
إخواني وأخواتي ،، لنركز على مناقشة الافكار ونقدها او ايضاح ما نريد ان نصل اليه بكلمات هادئة وحوار هادف يستفيد منه من يقرأه او يطلع عليه ،، الهجوم على الاشخاص (حتى لو كان الهجوم مبررا) أعتقد انه سلاح خاسر في ساحة الحوار ،، الحجة والبرهان والتوضيح وتحديد الاهداف ومناقشة الافكار هي التي تجعل القارئ يستفيد ويعرف ،، والمعرفة هي هدفنا جميعا ، فلنركز على ذلك ،، ومن هنا ،، فإنني أعتذر عن حذف بعض المشاركات التي وجدتها لا تخدم الموضوع ولا تحقق فائده.
مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## شاهر رزق (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس فيصل ودة كان ظني فيك و في ادارة المنتدى

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## theblackangel87 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## malakmama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bboumediene (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله مبدع روعة
ربنا يوفقك


----------

